# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  AUXILIO, lightweight shoulder exoskeleton, BioRobotics Lab, Korea University of Technology and Education, Cheonan City, Korea

## Airicist

Developer - BioRobotics Lab

"Auxilio: A portable cable-driven exosuit for upper extremity assistance"

by Igor Gaponov, Dmitry Popov, Seung Jun Lee and Jee-Hwan Ryu
November 18, 2017

----------


## Airicist

AUXILIO - Lightweight Shoulder Exoskeleton, Outdoor

Published on Sep 1, 2015




> The video features lightweight, tendon driven shoulder exoskeleton. The overall weight of the system is 2.6 kg and its capable of moving hand in the 3D space. The system can be used for rehabilitation and daily assistance.

----------


## Airicist

AUXILIO - Lightweight Shoulder Exoskeleton, mirroring function

Published on Sep 1, 2015




> The video features lightweight, tendon driven shoulder exoskeleton. The overall weight of the system is 2.6 kg and its capable of moving hand in the 3D space. The system can be used for rehabilitation and daily assistance.

----------

